# Army Announces New Award for LGBTQ Integration



## Havoc13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I always wondered *what that ribbon was for*.


----------



## CDG (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweet!  Another ribbon to add to the stack!  Well on my way to completing that elusive first row.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 8, 2014)

When did they add the "Q"?  Yesterday was the first time I ever heard "LBGTQ".  I had to ask my daughter what it meant...


----------



## walra107 (Jan 8, 2014)

What the hell is a "Q"? Does it mean "Questionable"? like a Pat? Like hey I'm not so sure if you are a chick or a dude?(Thai Strippers are included as well?)


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm going to regret this... what is Q?


----------



## comrade-z (Jan 8, 2014)

The "Q" is queer, or questioning, depending on who you ask.  Basically a category for those who don't self-identify as L, G, B, or T, but still identify as being from outside the realm of being "straight" or a man/woman, regardless of their reproductive organs at any given point in time.


----------



## pardus (Jan 8, 2014)

comrade-z said:


> The "Q" is queer, or questioning, depending on who you ask.  Basically a category for those who don't self-identify as L, G, B, or T, but still identify as being from outside the realm of being "straight" or a man/woman, regardless of their reproductive organs at any given point in time.



Good lord... Where is this all going to end up?


----------



## reed11b (Jan 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> Good lord... Where is this all going to end up?


I would say with sheep shagging, but that's been going on for years on this site already!
Reed


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 9, 2014)

CDG said:


> Sweet!  Another ribbon to add to the stack!  Well on my way to completing that elusive first row.


Can't wait to see you get vetted for that, brother.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 9, 2014)

@Havoc13 - I can't find the updated AR. Are multiple awards authorized?  If so, how are they represented on the ribbon- bronze penises or vulva?


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2014)

policemedic said:


> @Havoc13 - I can't find the updated AR. Are multiple awards authorized?  If so, how are they represented on the ribbon- bronze penises or vulva?


Gerbils.


----------



## Havoc13 (Jan 9, 2014)

policemedic said:


> @Havoc13 - I can't find the updated AR. Are multiple awards authorized?  If so, how are they represented on the ribbon- bronze penises or vulva?



I'm not sure, maybe you can ask the Soldier pictured in the original article.  What's his name again?


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 9, 2014)

policemedic said:


> bronze penises or vulva



How dare you present such a binary solution to this complex issue that plagues our Soldiers every day.  Thinking like this is the very source of the problem; clearly YOU are the paragon of everything that is wrong with this hypermasculine, narrow-minded society.  You need to enter the 21st century, and open your mind to the FACT that servicemen/women/others throughout our ranks are not restricted to merely one of two sets of genitalia.[/sarc]


----------



## policemedic (Jan 9, 2014)

Soooo a mini bronze hermaphrodite, then?

The Army may need to eschew the ribbon in favor of a medal in order to capture the necessary detail.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 9, 2014)

Havoc13 said:


> I'm not sure, maybe you can ask the Soldier pictured in the original article.  What's his name again?



His/her dance card is full. Anyway, we have SMEs on the board I can ask. 

What say you, @CDG and @pardus ?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2014)

Havoc13 said:


> I'm not sure, maybe you can ask the Soldier pictured in the original article.  What's his name again?



W. Brink? I'm confused.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2014)

Dame said:


> Gerbils.



Speaking of gerbils....

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> How dare you present such a binary solution to this complex issue that plagues our Soldiers every day.  Thinking like this is the very source of the problem; clearly YOU are the paragon of everything that is wrong with this hypermasculine, narrow-minded society.  You need to enter the 21st century, and open your mind to the FACT that servicemen/women/others throughout our ranks are not restricted to merely one of two sets of genitalia.[/sarc]



Sir: Stop speaking all educated. I went to Philly public highschool and the word "binary" makes me think of math...for which I flunked.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

Better than that Bammer lurnin' from Mobile Co. public skyewls (listen to a Mobilian pronounce "school") I's gots.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Better than that Bammer lurnin' from Mobile Co. public skyewls (listen to a Mobilian pronounce "school") I's gots.



Or retards around here pronouncing the word ASK=AXE. Let me use it in a sentence. I "gots" to axe you a question...

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Or retards around here pronouncing the word ASK=AXE. Let me use it in a sentence. I "gots" to axe you a question...
> 
> F.M.



Or "mines" in place of "mine," as in "Oh, I made mines by hand, but she bought hurrrs from the sto'."


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2014)

This time a thread that has not degraded into a piggish porno and sex thread but instead a "thrash the retarded dickhead that cannot speak english" thread. It's is refreshing. 

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

Look, we can all see the circumcision scar on your forehead, FM.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 9, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Look, we can all see the circumcision scar on your forehead, FM.



HUH?

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 9, 2014)

I just called you a dick head.


----------



## CDG (Jan 10, 2014)

policemedic said:


> His/her dance card is full. Anyway, we have SMEs on the board I can ask.
> 
> What say you, @CDG and @pardus ?


 






 Since when do I fall into the same category as pardus?  That's fucked up man. Real fucked up.  I might have hit a couple low points when it's 3 or 4 AM and the bar's closing and I'm facing another cold and lonely night in front of xvideos, but I have NEVER fucked a sheep.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 11, 2014)

CDG said:


> Since when do I fall into the same category as pardus?  That's fucked up man. Real fucked up.  I might have hit a couple low points when it's 3 or 4 AM and the bar's closing and I'm facing another cold and lonely night in front of xvideos, but I have NEVER fucked a sheep.


xvideos, you say...Hmmm....


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 16, 2014)

@policemedic 


Totentanz said:


> post...[/sarc]



So... apparently Facebook agrees with me.  Only I don't think they got the joke.  :wall:


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> This time a thread that has not degraded into a piggish porno and sex thread but instead a "thrash the retarded dickhead that cannot speak english" thread. It's is refreshing.
> 
> F.M.


 

That's because it started out gay and had nowhere to go but up.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Can't wait to see you get vetted for that, brother.



Hey man...go easy and read "this" thread again! 
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/whargarbls-intro.19875/


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 16, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Hey man...go easy and read "this" thread again!
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/whargarbls-intro.19875/


This is no intro thread, Marine.  Besides, CDG is prior Navy who went USAF...does it get any gheyer??


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> I just called you a dick head.


Double Z snap lady.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Look, we can all see the circumcision scar on your forehead, FM.



BAM, intellectual right cross into a camel clutch...



Firemedic said:


> HUH?
> 
> F.M.



the confused opponent, thrashes on the intellectual mat....



eta:  this is the first time a thread has gone from geigh to hard hitting and straight ....  what a reversal of 'normalcy' for this site....





racing_kitty said:


> I just called you a dick head.



Ref stops the wholly mismatched battle of wits as the boy from Philly came unprepared for the war with the Bombchick...  winner by TKO... Racing_Kitty!!!!

The crowd goes wild as the policemedic carries his friend to the waiting ambulance....


----------



## Muppet (Feb 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> BAM, intellectual right cross into a camel clutch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am plotting your demise. Squat / hold!

F.M.


----------



## Ves (Feb 17, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> This is no intro thread, Marine.  Besides, CDG is prior Navy who went USAF...does it get any gheyer??


 
Only way is if he managed to stay navy.  We know how you guys get down underway.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> ... Squat / hold!
> 
> F.M.



That does not work for intellectual constipation... :wall:


----------



## Dame (Feb 17, 2014)

x SF med said:


> BAM, intellectual right cross into a camel clutch...
> 
> the confused opponent, thrashes on the intellectual mat....
> 
> ...



Laughing so hard I could not breathe! Holy fuck that was funny!



(For the kids at home: *Don't* try this. Those involved have been to each others' family funerals and dropped everything to fly to each others' aid. Anyone messing with Muppet (aka @Firemedic)  other than those authorized by him will be visited by black helos.)


----------



## Dame (Feb 17, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> *How dare you present such a binary solution to this complex issue that plagues our Soldiers every day. * Thinking like this is the very source of the problem; clearly YOU are the paragon of everything that is wrong with this hypermasculine, narrow-minded society.  You need to enter the 21st century, and open your mind to the FACT that servicemen/women/others throughout our ranks are not restricted to merely one of two sets of genitalia.[/sarc]



Can I like this again please?


----------



## JHD (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Double Z snap lady.



With a twist!

On another note, Intersex people want an "I" added to LGBTQ.  Eventually, it will include the whole alphabet....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 19, 2014)

JHD said:


> With a twist!
> 
> On another note, Intersex people want an "I" added to LGBTQ.  Eventually, it will include the whole alphabet....


 With the exception of "S" for "Straight".


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2014)

So now it's the BIG-QTL? I can see that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantitative_trait_locus


----------



## Centermass (Feb 19, 2014)

Change 1. "Q" will now be known as "D.B."


----------

